# Stacking TCON17 and DCR-250



## power_8383 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello guys.

I am using Panasonic FZ18 + TCON17 teleconverter with PA62E Adapter.
I also have a Raynox DCR-250 close up lens which I want to combine with TCON17.

In what order should I stack these lenses on my camera ?
TCON17 first or the DCR-250 first ?

Do I need any other step-up, step-down rings to stack these lenses ?


Waiting for your replies guys.
Thanks.


----------



## power_8383 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have got my answer.

In case anyone wants to know, you will need a 49mm to 55mm step-up ring as the front thread of DCR-250 is 49mm and the rear thread of TCON17 is 55mm.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2011)

does it work properly...I mean the pic quality will be poorer


----------



## power_8383 (Sep 27, 2011)

No, it is not.


----------

